# D2 Barbar Frenzy Guide zu 1.12



## Leiko (13. Juli 2008)

Hat da jemand einen zum neuen patch? oder nen guten zu 1.11? mit items etc? Ich hab zwar nen guten frenzy auch mit Botd Ba und Beast etc ausgestattet aber ich will mal schauen obs noch besser geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. Juli 2008)

erstmal die Standardantwort http://www.gidf.de ^^

und dann um dir tatsächlich zu helfen
http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/guides/index.php
klick dich mal durch, da findest mit Sicherheit etwas, was deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## oneq (10. August 2008)

Empfehlung:
Nutze Grief statt BotD.
Aus nem einfachen Grund: Du machst mehr Dmg^^
Allerdings zeigt dir das der Char Screen nicht an, da er ja sowieso total verbuggt ist. Denn er berechnet nicht die +400 absolute Dmg-Erhöhung
vom Grief mit ein. Also pack Grief in ne BA und du hast schon ne Verbesserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nicht, dass BotD schlecht wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ansonsten hier noch zwei Guides:
uTrist Frenzy
Frenzy


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

UNd honunllu?


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

ups falsches forum sry doppelpost =(


----------

